# How to Clean my Nikon D3000?



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So there's a lot of sand on my camera.
How do I clean it off?
I'm afraid to change lenses and have some sand fall inside the camera.
There's sand on it from taking it on our bonefish beach adventures.
Somehow along the way it got peppered with sand. 
It's not a lot, but in little corners and stuff there's sand.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

clean DRY toothbrush on everything but the glass. Once you Majority of it nocked off you can pull the Lens off and wipe down the attachment ring.

Watch for rust on the screws next to the eye pieces. Mine already started. Mostly my fault because it has gotten wet no less than 3 times......


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

*Do not* use compressed air. It will drive the sand further into the camera. Use the brush as SW suggested.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds good.
I will have to do this today. 
It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

i found that a new make up brush works good. Not sure what the brush is called but it is the one the wimmins use to powder their face with. It is about 3/4" - 1" diameter and really soft.


----------

